# Do I need to replace the oil drain plug?



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

Doing my first oil change.

Is it advisable to changer the drain plug at each oil change?

Any advise on oil filter brand?

I have VW splash guards installed on my CC.

Will the CC go up Rhino ramps, etc. with the splash guards?

What is oil capacity for this 4cyl-VW Sport.?

Thanks


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

jodebg said:


> Doing my first oil change.
> 
> Is it advisable to changer the drain plug at each oil change?
> 
> ...


1. I believe it is supposed to be a stretch bolt, but I reused them numerous times on various 2.0 TSI engines we've had, and never noticed any leaking from the plug hole. Torque it to factory spec and keep your eye on it, you should be able to get several uses out of the original.

2. That is going to be CC specific and rhino ramp model specific, as some are taller than others: not sure anyone is going to be able to tell you that, you will just need to try. The splash guards shouldn't be an issue, and I doubt the CC is that low in front as to present a clearance issue before the wheel hits the ramp.

3. It is in your manual! But it is about 4.7 - 4.8 quarts, typically. Check and see where you are after you have added just over 4, and go from there.


----------



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

John Y said:


> 1. I believe it is supposed to be a stretch bolt, but I reused them numerous times on various 2.0 TSI engines we've had, and never noticed any leaking from the plug hole. Torque it to factory spec and keep your eye on it, you should be able to get several uses out of the original.
> 
> 2. That is going to be CC specific and rhino ramp model specific, as some are taller than others: not sure anyone is going to be able to tell you that, you will just need to try. The splash guards shouldn't be an issue, and I doubt the CC is that low in front as to present a clearance issue before the wheel hits the ramp.
> 
> 3. It is in your manual! But it is about 4.7 - 4.8 quarts, typically. Check and see where you are after you have added just over 4, and go from there.



Any idea where I can find the capacities in the CC manual? Looked everywhere I could think of and still can't locate the chart.

Do you know how many foot pounds for the drain bolt?

Thanks


----------



## Bob Comment (Nov 20, 2014)

*Bob*



jodebg said:


> Doing my first oil change.
> 
> Is it advisable to changer the drain plug at each oil change?
> 
> ...


I cut off original old crush ring & install new aluminum one at every oil drain. It is just a standard size metric & available at most foreign car parts outlets. 
Replace drain plug if threads pull and you can't remove & install easily.


----------

